# Pure Honey Straight From The Hive's Tap



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I store several gallons of pure and unprocessed honey. It has health benefits as well as a lot of nutrition in a little serving. I cannot keep bees where I currently live, but found this new "honey on the tap hive" interesting. The guy is from Australia. Any beekeepers here?

Byron Bay man's beehive invention turns him into a multi-millionaire - 9news.com.au


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why can't you keep bees? Are you in prison?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, I am in prison. But right on the very outskirts of my town's planning and zoning board's reach of jurisdiction....... but soon and very soon, I want just a little bit out further....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yes, I am in prison. But right on the very outskirts of my town's planning and zoning board's reach of jurisdiction....... but soon and very soon, I want just a little bit out further....


Oh, so they say you can't have bees.

A shame, as I was reading about the successes of city bee keepers. There's more food for bees in cities than most might think.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bee hives will be almost priceless in SHTF long term situations. My wife is highly allergic to bees and that is a problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Bee hives will be almost priceless in SHTF long term situations. My wife is highly allergic to bees and that is a problem.


Camel,

Check with an allergist, there is therapy to help overcome allergy to bee and wasp stings.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I am setting up my first hive in the spring.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love honey, hate bees. I got into a nest of them bastards when I was kid and from that day forward I have had an intense dislike for the bugs. I know how important they are to agriculture but they can make honey someplace else. I kill them the second I see them. Hornets as well, only I kill them faster.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Camel,
> 
> Check with an allergist, there is therapy to help overcome allergy to bee and wasp stings.


Thanks for the info. Appreciated.


----------



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

Honey on the tap hives are not very practical in my opinion i keep over 200 colonies all in traditional bee hives. Watchman storing honey is a great idea it keeps forever tasted some 35 year old honey a few weeks ago still seemed fresh.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife is highly allergic as well. May have to look into the allergist thing as well. We currently have about 50lbs on hand and slowly have been building up more. Much of it is from multiple local producers. All of it is pure raw honey, only strained to keep the legs and other bee bits out. Seems like the average price has been $5-7 per pound from the local producers. What is everyone else paying (or selling theirs for)?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Bee hives will be almost priceless in SHTF long term situations. My wife is highly allergic to bees and that is a problem.


Camel my friend, . . . there is recourse for you. In fact there are several possibilities.

1. You can have hives within 100 feet of your house, . . . but if there is no nectar or pollen source, . . . your wife should be home free. Mine is about 100 feet west of my back door, . . . very seldom see bees around the house, . . . if they are, . . . it is because of the flowers, . . . and they would be there even if I didn't have a hive.

2. You can put them in the upstairs of a barn, garage, or other outbuilding, . . . side benefits are YOU can work them in any weather then, . . . whereas I have to watch the weatherman before I go out to mess with mine.

3. If you have a friend down the road, . . . put YOUR hives on HIS place, . . . for a nominal HONEY fee, . . .

Believe me, . . . it is WELL worth the slight effort necessary for keeping a hive of bees.

This summer I got 11 quarts of honey for me and my family, . . . no preservatives, no pasteurization, . . . just the real stuff, . . . from MY yard.

I got the flier from the guy back early in the spring, . . . figured there is something there that I would not like, . . . didn't go any further with it.

Not sorry, . . . like mentioned by one of the other posters, . . . rather do it the way I know how, . . . works for me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Arrow (Nov 2, 2015)

spork said:


> My wife is highly allergic as well. May have to look into the allergist thing as well. We currently have about 50lbs on hand and slowly have been building up more. Much of it is from multiple local producers. All of it is pure raw honey, only strained to keep the legs and other bee bits out. Seems like the average price has been $5-7 per pound from the local producers. What is everyone else paying (or selling theirs for)?


I sell mine for what would be 3 dollars a kilo but then again i only sell in 200liter drums dont have the time to package it and sell by the jar


----------

